# G'day All!



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

you joined!!! welcome!!!


----------



## Thowra (Jan 10, 2008)

Yup & Its awesome ^^ xD


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Thowra said:


> Yup & Its awesome ^^ xD


xD!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting!


----------



## Thowra (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks ^^


----------



## Grumman (Oct 18, 2007)

OMJ!! <Jk lol
Welcome...


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome  its so good to see so many aussies joining lately 

i love kasey chambers too  she rocks


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!  Nice to have u on the HF


----------

